# How many cc's is an 038 super?



## MOE (Sep 29, 2009)

I just picked up a nice stihl 038 super. I'd like to know how many cc's it is. Acres lists the 038AV at 61 and the mag at 72 but no mention of an 038 super. Thanks.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 29, 2009)

I think the super and the mag are the same thing?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

smokinj said:


> I think the super and the mag are the same thing?



Nope. The Mag has more CCs and a different cylinder bolt pattern. I'm just not sure of the number.


----------



## Mike PA (Sep 29, 2009)

AV = 61 cc
Super = 66.8 cc
Mag = 72.2


----------



## ironman_gq (Sep 29, 2009)

fits in between the 044 and 046 in cc's but the 046 is a newer design the 038 is built like the 028 a little slower but a whole lot of torque


----------



## willis09r (Sep 29, 2009)

So what you're saying is the 038 Mag is the one to search for.


----------



## willis09r (Sep 29, 2009)

And my 038 AV isn't worth a darn because it lines up like a 290 does
in the 290/310/390 series. Underpowered for it's weight. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 29, 2009)

willis09r said:


> And my 038 AV isn't worth a darn because it lines up like a 290 does
> in the 290/310/390 series. Underpowered for it's weight. :hmm3grin2orange:



Sell it then! Im looking for an 038, just not in any hurry...


----------



## mattmc2003 (Sep 29, 2009)

willis09r said:


> And my 038 AV isn't worth a darn because it lines up like a 290 does
> in the 290/310/390 series. Underpowered for it's weight. :hmm3grin2orange:



Everything back then was heavy. But built like a tank. I was thinking the 038 super was 64cc.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2009)

ironman_gq said:


> fits in between the 044 and 046 in cc's .....



Mag, yes - Super, no........

But even the Mag still has less power than the 044.



Mike PA said:


> AV = 61 cc
> Super = 66.8 cc
> Mag = 72.2



Yep!


----------



## lambs (Sep 29, 2009)

*But you can convert a super to a mag*

From what I've read, you cannot take an 038 and make it a super, but if you have a super, you can make it a magnum with a new piston/cylinder and a few mods. I think the regular 038 uses a smaller carb.

Does anyone know why this saw is torquey? Longer stroke perhaps?


----------



## ironman_gq (Sep 30, 2009)

less power yes but it still pulls with authority. It will pull the same bar as an 044 without slowing down it just does it a little slower. Great saws just a little dated in design and a little heavy.


----------

